# Canon 70D



## chainshaw (Jan 5, 2014)

Has anyone got to play with a 70D yet? I am looking to upgrade in the next couple of weeks. The 70D has my eye.

I have really started to get a nice collection of good glass and now I want a body that is a little faster for sports and with some better construction.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 6, 2014)

Personally I haven't, but a friend of mine got one a few months ago and he loves it. I hear they are great cameras.


----------



## BERN (Jan 6, 2014)

What is your old rig?


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a T3i. It is a very nice camera and takes great pictures, but I have really started to enjoy shooting sports and I want a faster FPS. I have a nice bonus coming in a few weeks and I decided to buy myself something nice that isn't gun related, for once.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 6, 2014)

You will not be disappointed with this upgrade. The 70 is leagues above the T3i and some have said it has improvements that make it a step above the 7d.
I'd say, go for it and enjoy!
The 20d was a fantastic camera and only got better as it evolved up through the years to the 70.


----------



## BERN (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice. I think you will love it. My suggestion is that you hold on to your T3i though. Nothing wrong with having 2 bodies. In fact, you can keep a prime (50, 35 or such) on your old one and you long lens on your new one. I think you'll get more out of it using it than you will selling it.


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 6, 2014)

The wife has an SL1, so we have a second body. That little camera is pretty cool. We put a 40mm pancake on it and she can drop it in her purse. The pictures that it takes are incredible.


----------



## chainshaw (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay, here is the update. I got a used 70D (60 shutter count!) from a local who had buyers remorse. I got a great deal on it.

This thing is FAST. AF is fast, 7 fps is fast, all of it. I have a lot to learn, as it has way more to play with than the T3i. 

Being that I got such a good deal on it and it came with another 50mm 1.8, I decided to keep the old camera and let my teenage daughters use it. I should have been so lucky to have parents like me!

As I get a little more in tune with it, I will post some pics. I just need to spend some more time. So far, I have shot some pee wee hockey games and will be shooting some of the US Women's soccer game agains Russia, next week. I am going to take my smaller zoom, a 55-250 STM, with me to the Dome. Hopefully, they will let me in with it.


----------



## BERN (Feb 3, 2014)

FWIW I have not ever had a problem getting in anywhere with a lens. 

IMHO, if you are not on the field I don't think 250MM is going to be enough. You said that is your smaller zoom. Maybe you have the 100-400 or something?


----------



## grandpawrichard (Feb 3, 2014)

Congrats on the purchase of a Fine Camera! I can hardly wait to see the photos you take with it!

Dick


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 3, 2014)

Start posting some from that new equipment can't wait to see what you see neighbor.


----------



## chainshaw (Feb 3, 2014)

BERN said:


> FWIW I have not ever had a problem getting in anywhere with a lens.
> 
> IMHO, if you are not on the field I don't think 250MM is going to be enough. You said that is your smaller zoom. Maybe you have the 100-400 or something?



My "big" lens is a 70-200 2.8, but I am not lugging that thing into the dome.

We are only 8 rows off of the field. I figure that between the smaller size of the 55-250 and the IS, it will be my better bet. With the crop body, it's the equivalent of 400mm.

A few pics from me messing around so far. The "water" shots are a can of Michelob Ultra (finally! a use for it) being shot by a compressed air pellet gun. This was in the complete dark, so it is a little grainy.

The hockey pics are through the scuffed glass at the Kennesaw Ice Forum.


----------



## BERN (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice. Looking for ward ot the results.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 6, 2014)

Good ones!  You ought to be happy with that upgrade!


----------

